# Looking for Bloggers



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.golfforum.com/blog.php

We have blogs! We are looking for serious bloggers that want to write a weekly blog and wants their blog to be advertised in the network. 

If interested, contact me via pm.


----------



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

*We are looking for official bloggers*

http://www.golfforum.com/blog.php?b=15

Do you have what it takes to be an official blogger? 

Contact me via pm, lets talk.


----------



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

We are looking for serious bloggers to blog once a week about PGA Golf or Golf in general.

Bloggers will not only be featured here; they will also be featured throughout the entire network of action sports once a week. Not to mention the weekly newsletter as well.

Blogs are for everyone to use; however, serious bloggers will be made official bloggers, and be given as much exposure as I can give them.

If interested contact me via pm.


----------



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

*Blogs for July 3*

http://www.golfforum.com/blog.php?b=32

Posted. We are always looking for enthusiastic bloggers to promote! Contact me if interested.


----------

